# Roland Colorcamm pc600



## Dottie (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi there,
I am looking for tech support for a Roland ColorCamm pc600. It was used when I received it and once I got the driver installed the "Setup" light keeps blinking and there is no way of getting it to stop. I cannot print or cut at this point.
I contacted Roland but they want to charge me for support since the machine is older. 

If anyone has any advise, I would be most grateful.

Thanks so much.....


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

First- Are the rollers lined up wiyth the grit wheels or the slots above them?
second: Do you have the CMYK ribbons on it
third: does the vinyl come out over the sensor in the front?
You can download a manual from www.rolanddga.com


----------

